# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > اخبار کنکوری >  گفتگو با مریم داوودی ، دانشجویی که 8 سال پشت کنکور بود!

## SHINER

*
ســلام



 دیــدم زدن این تاپیک** خالی از لطف نیـــس 

و میتونــــه وا3 همه ی بچه های  کنکوری  چ اونایی ک امسال پیش هستن  چ فارغ التحصیل و ... ایجاد انگیزه بکنه  ؛ خصوصا اونایی ک دودلن وا3 این ک مجدد کنکور بدن یا نع !



**×  ×  ×*



*یک مصاحبه بسیار خواندنی برای این که بدانید هیچ وقت نـباید دست از هدفتـــون بردارید.



×  مصاحبه مریم داوودی را در اینجا بخوانید.*
*
× تحلیل آقای دکتر شافعیان از موفقیت مریم داوودی را در اینجا بخوانید.*

لینک جدید 







*منبع : shahabanari.com*

----------


## hossein_R

*من 2 سال دیگه بهش میرسم :-)

اصلا قبول ندارم این حرفا رو که ولش کن امسال برو آزاد و بعد فلان میشه و...
اونایی که واقعا هدف دارن صبر میکنن براش...
*

----------


## 222sara

*به نظر من يكي دو سال خوبه من خودم يك سال موندم پشت كنكور ولي چند سال خوب ني.
مگه چند سال ميخواييم زندگي كنيم كه 7 يا 8 سالشو پشت كنكور باشيم.
*
*
البته اين نظر منه.
من به نظر بقيه احترام ميزارم.*
:yahoo (1):

----------


## nafise74

ممنون خیلییییییییی ممنون
با حرف حسین اقا هم موافقم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mariyana

میشه خود مصاحبه رو بزاری؟با تحلیلش
من نمیتونم بگیرمش

----------


## SHINER

> میشه خود مصاحبه رو بزاری؟با تحلیلش
> من نمیتونم بگیرمش


*گذاشته شده ک !؟ یعنی دانلود نمیشه واست !؟ [ متنش  یِ کم طولانیه نمیشه گذاش توو پست ]*

*×  مصاحبه مریم داوودی را در اینجا بخوانید.*
*
× تحلیل آقای دکتر شافعیان از موفقیت مریم داوودی را در اینجا بخوانید.*

----------


## Roya.Kh

عالی بود... مرسی .. ایشالا منم بعد از قبولی سرگذشتمو مینویسم بقیه انگیزه بگیرن  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nafise74

با اینکه خیلی زیاد بود ولی خوندم :Yahoo (106): عالی بووووووود  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nahid

اول هدف دوم پشتکار سوم تلاش چهارم کر و لال بودن (بایدلال باشیم که هدفمونو به کسی نگیم که اگه قبول نشدیم سرزنشمون نکنند و ذوق نزنند.باید کر باشیم که حرف های نا امید کننده را نشنویم)

----------


## johnny

> میشه خود مصاحبه رو بزاری؟با تحلیلش
> من نمیتونم بگیرمش


با اجازه:

*دانلود هر 2 در یک فایل زیپ*

----------


## khatereh 2

چرا همه منتظرن یک نفر یک راهو بره بعد بیاین بگن.... چرا از خودتون شروع نمی کنید..... چرا تو ایران این قدر برای هدف موندن عجیبه.... دنبال اسطوره نباشید خودتون اسطوره بشید

----------


## Karegar

واقعاهیجان زده شدم...بااینکه پشت کنکوریم ومیدونستم چهل روززمان کمی نیست واسه ی تغییربزرگ ولی تصمیم داشتم امسالوبیخیال شم...اماحالا....اگرم جو باشه جو باحالیه...ممنون ازهمگی

----------


## mkh-ana

ولی یه چیز مهم باید داخل این مقاله بهش توجه بشه.

الان مثل قدیم نیست و آزاد سراسری هر دو در  یک امتحان هستند و قضیه با سال های قبل خیلی فرق میکنه.

----------


## هدی

> *من 2 سال دیگه بهش میرسم :-)
> 
> اصلا قبول ندارم این حرفا رو که ولش کن امسال برو آزاد و بعد فلان میشه و...
> اونایی که واقعا هدف دارن صبر میکنن براش...
> *


اگه  اینقد روحیه داری عالیههههههههههه

----------


## yaghma

> ولی یه چیز مهم باید داخل این مقاله بهش توجه بشه.
> 
> الان مثل قدیم نیست و آزاد سراسری هر دو در  یک امتحان هستند و قضیه با سال های قبل خیلی فرق میکنه.


*سختیش که بله , حق با شماست , ولی عشق به یک رشته خاص , و داشتن هدف چیز دیگه  ای هست , طرف اگه واقعا هدفش ارزش داشته باشه , ازاد که سهله برای سراسری و حتی اگه شده چند سال بخواد طول بکشه.**براش میجنگه*

----------


## optician

باید یه رشته ورزشی بذارن به نام کنکور استقامت  :Yahoo (20): 

واقعا کار سختیه... من 2 سال پشت سرهم برای ارشد خوندم نزدیک بود دیوونه بشم این خیلی هنره 8 سال کنکور بدی

----------


## Pourya.sh

خیلی عالی بود
برای خانواده ام خواندم

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## optician

> خیلی عالی بود
> برای خانواده ام خواندم
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


8 سال پشت کنکور!!! داداش اصلا شوخی نیست... هزینه های میلیونی ، فرسایش جسمی و روحی ، دوران طلایی جوانی

نه برای پسر خوبه نه برای دختر... نهایتش 2 سال به شرطی که امیدی برای قبولی باشه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> 8 سال پشت کنکور!!! داداش اصلا شوخی نیست... هزینه های میلیونی ، فرسایش جسمی و روحی ، دوران طلایی جوانی
> 
> نه برای پسر خوبه نه برای دختر... نهایتش 2 سال به شرطی که امیدی برای قبولی باشه


وقتی یک نفر هدف داشته باشه 8 سال که سهله ده سال هم میشینه تا به هدفش برسه..برای این عده از افراد شوخی و جدی بودن مهم نیست مهم هدفه..

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​من با این یه سال موندنم روحیه مو از دست دادم،واقعا این همه سال روحیه میخواد*

----------


## Egotist

> *​من با این یه سال موندنم روحیه مو از دست دادم،واقعا این همه سال روحیه میخواد*



مورد داریم تو همین انجمن طرف 9 سال پشت کنکوره ، 50 سال دیگه هم میمونه

بحث روحیه نی

بحث اینکه پول مفت باباش میخوره و بش خوش میگذره و فقط اسم کنکوری روشه: ))

البته یکی باید ب نعل زد یکی ب میخ

خودمم همینطوریم : ))

خدا هدایتمون کنه ..

----------


## Dj.ALI

> مورد داریم تو همین انجمن طرف 9 سال پشت کنکوره ، 50 سال دیگه هم میمونه
> 
> بحث روحیه نی
> 
> بحث اینکه پول مفت باباش میخوره و بش خوش میگذره و فقط اسم کنکوری روشه: ))
> 
> البته یکی باید ب نعل زد یکی ب میخ
> 
> خودمم همینطوریم : ))
> ...


نه...قبول ندارم...به نظر من هیچکس دوست نداره که حتی با وجود پول مفت باباش بخواد الکی پشت کنکور بمونه!!اگر این جوری بود که اصلا کنکور نمیداد و قید درسو میزد و با پول مفت باباش پیش میرفت!

----------


## Egotist

> نه...قبول ندارم...به نظر من هیچکس دوست نداره که حتی با وجود پول مفت باباش بخواد الکی پشت کنکور بمونه!!اگر این جوری بود که اصلا کنکور نمیداد و قید درسو میزد و با پول مفت باباش پیش میرفت!



اینیم ک میگفتم ادم نی

مفت خوره

----------


## Dj.ALI

> اینیم ک میگفتم ادم نی
> 
> مفت خوره


اهان...خوب اون دیگه بحثش جداس که حضور خان رو میطلبه تا فتوای این ادم رو صادر کنه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## setareh60

آفرین به این پشتکار! درسته که روش خوندنش اشتباه بوده ولی همین که دلسرد نمیشده و دوباره تلاش میکرده خیلی عالی بوده! تازه تفکرات مصاحبه کننده در موردش برام جالب تر بوده، اگه به طور مثال من قبول بشم و وضعیت منو ببینه چه فکرایی میکنه !!! در ضمن من باید با بچه هایی برم سر کلاس بشینم که تقریبا با بچه خودم همسن هستن!!! ولی اینا مهم نیستن، مهم هدف هست که سن و سال و شرایط نمیشناسه... ولی شما بچه ها تو این سن تلاش خودتونو بکنین که شرایط 15 سال دیگه شما مثل الان ما نباشه.... البته امثال خانم داوودی باعث انگیزه بیشتر برا بقیه میشه

----------


## KowsarDDC

> مورد داریم تو همین انجمن طرف 9 سال پشت کنکوره ، 50 سال دیگه هم میمونه
> 
> بحث روحیه نی
> 
> بحث اینکه پول مفت باباش میخوره و بش خوش میگذره و فقط اسم کنکوری روشه: ))
> 
> البته یکی باید ب نعل زد یکی ب میخ
> 
> خودمم همینطوریم : ))
> ...


اینم حرفیه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> آفرین به این پشتکار! درسته که روش خوندنش اشتباه بوده ولی همین که دلسرد نمیشده و دوباره تلاش میکرده خیلی عالی بوده! تازه تفکرات مصاحبه کننده در موردش برام جالب تر بوده، اگه به طور مثال من قبول بشم و وضعیت منو ببینه چه فکرایی میکنه !!! در ضمن من باید با بچه هایی برم سر کلاس بشینم که تقریبا با بچه خودم همسن هستن!!! ولی اینا مهم نیستن، مهم هدف هست که سن و سال و شرایط نمیشناسه... ولی شما بچه ها تو این سن تلاش خودتونو بکنین که شرایط 15 سال دیگه شما مثل الان ما نباشه.... البته امثال خانم داوودی باعث انگیزه بیشتر برا بقیه میشه


میشه بیشتر درباره ی شرایط خودتون توضیح بدید؟؟یکم کنجکاو شدم بدونم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## setareh60

> میشه بیشتر درباره ی شرایط خودتون توضیح بدید؟؟یکم کنجکاو شدم بدونم


من قبلا تو تاپیک "فارغ التحصیلان مشتاق پزشکی 95" شرایطم رو گفتم...  از پروفایلم هم که مشخصه سن و رشته تحصیلیم و اینکه دوتا بچه دارم که یکیش 14 ساله ویکیش هم 4 ساله هس و الان هم دارم آماده میشم برا کنکور تجربی رشته پزشکی...

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> چرا همه منتظرن یک نفر یک راهو بره بعد بیاین بگن.... چرا از خودتون شروع نمی کنید..... چرا تو ایران این قدر برای هدف موندن عجیبه.... دنبال اسطوره نباشید خودتون اسطوره بشید


عاشق این جملات شعاریم ...........  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## german1991

سلام.من امسال بعد از 3 سال تلاش مستمر پزشکی قبول شدم.دو بار تو روزانه انصراف دادم  گفتم بگم ک انگیزه بگیرین دوستان عزیز

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من قبلا تو تاپیک "فارغ التحصیلان مشتاق پزشکی 95" شرایطم رو گفتم...  از پروفایلم هم که مشخصه سن و رشته تحصیلیم و اینکه دوتا بچه دارم که یکیش 14 ساله ویکیش هم 4 ساله هس و الان هم دارم آماده میشم برا کنکور تجربی رشته پزشکی...


واقعا که بهتون تبریک میگم بابت روحیه ی فوق العادتون...میشه بپرسم چند سالتونه؟ :Yahoo (4): به هر حال هر کمکی که خواستین بگین در زمینه ی درسی ما و بچه های انجمن هر کمکی از دستمون بر بیاد براتون انجام میدیم..موفق باشید

----------


## setareh60

> واقعا که بهتون تبریک میگم بابت روحیه ی فوق العادتون...میشه بپرسم چند سالتونه؟به هر حال هر کمکی که خواستین بگین در زمینه ی درسی ما و بچه های انجمن هر کمکی از دستمون بر بیاد براتون انجام میدیم..موفق باشید


34 سال... ممنونم.. حتما به کمک و راهنمایی شما و دوستان در انجمن نیاز هست و از این بابت از شما و همه بچه های انجمن سپاسگزارم، شما هم موفق باشین

----------


## saeedkh76

والا من یه دوستی داشتم اومده بود پیشم راهنماییش کنم اونم 7 8 سال بود داشت کنکور میداد...
هنوزم پر انگیزه بود

----------


## setareh60

من با توجه به بررسی هایی که خودم کردم و البته از کسی تا به حال مشاوره نگرفتم، با این حجم دروس و همین طور فاصله 17 ساله با دروس دبیرستان امسال به نتیجه مطلوب نمیرسم و اون برنامه ای که برا امسال داشتم رو تغییر دادم و به احتمال زیاد سال 96 کنکور میدم، من هنوز درگیر درسای تخصصی هستم هنوز نتونستم عمومی بخونم البته بجز کمی زبان و ادبیات و یک کتاب هم معارف

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## MOHANNA.CH

منم هر چی میکشم از انتظارات بالای  اطرافیانه 
امسال پشت کنکور موندم 
درسخون بودم ولی الان از بس استرس دارم یه ماهه لای کتابا رو وا نکردم.

----------


## setareh60

> منم هر چی میکشم از انتظارات بالای  اطرافیانه 
> امسال پشت کنکور موندم 
> درسخون بودم ولی الان از بس استرس دارم یه ماهه لای کتابا رو وا نکردم.


این کارو نکنین، حیفه، حداقل ارتباطتون رو با کتاب و درس قطع نکنین حتی در حد روزی 2 یا 3 ساعت باشه مفید بخونین و به نظر من این روند طبیعیه و تقریبا همه درگیر این استرس و ناامیدی میشن، فرصت باقیمانده رو استفاده کنین و در حد تواناییتون تلاش کنین

----------


## AuFbAU

ایشون 8 سال   ولی کنکور اولی های امسال.. :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## shadzi

پس چرا من مصاحبشو ندیدم
کو

----------


## shadzi

ب منم بدین بخونم چی گفتههههه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## shadzi

چی قبول شده :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> ایشون 8 سال   ولی کنکور اولی های امسال..



سلام دوست عزیز ...فکرتونو درگیر اینکه چن سال کنکور بدید نکنید چون نمیتونید خوب درس بخونید ....به قول آقای  حامدیگانه هر عقل سلیمی میگه که بعد از97باید دوتا کنکور برگزار بشه اما خوب این دیگه بستگی به سازمان سنجش داره!!
باتمرکز بخونید انشالله  که همین 97قبول بشید ...
موفق باشی.

پ.ن:من نتونستم دانلود کنم مصاحبه رو اگه کسی تونست دوباره قرارش بده...متاسفانه واسه من باز نشد!!....ممنون.

----------


## shima1996

*من خودم ادمیم میگم هدف از همه مهم تره و ادم باید واسه هدفش وایسه..ولی خداییش 8 سال زیاده....اونم تو بهترین سالای زندگی ادم....اونم تو دهه20 زندگی...

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## shadzi

خب بهترین سال زندگی باشه
مگه قراره چی بشه تو دهه 20
بعدشم کسی که 8 سال مونده
یعنی تفریح هم داشته
بخور و بخوابم داشته 
صبح تا شب ک درس نخونده


تنها فرق ش با کسای دیگه اینه که
همه تو 24 25 سالگی مدرک میگیرن
طرف تازه از 25 26 میره دانشگاه
همیننننننننننن

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

فکر کنم از سایت برداشتن، منم نتونستم پیداش کنم :Yahoo (2): 

به نظرم خانواده ی خیلیییییی همراهی داشته، خوش بحالش :Yahoo (100): 
من که فقط یه سال پشت کنکور موندم، مامانم انقد به جونم غر زد که دیگه کم آوردم و قید همه چی رو زدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## the best dream

عجب اراده ای داشت..درسته برای رسیدن به هدف باید ثابت قدم بود ولی ٨ سال خودش یه عمره..تو این مدت اگه کار دیگه ای رو شروع میکرد مسلما توش بهترین میشد!

----------


## khansar

اینکه چیزی نیست یکی از پزشکای شهرمون10 ساله پشت کنکور بوده

----------


## SHINER

آپپپپپ

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BlAziIiNG StAR



ســلام



 دیــدم زدن این تاپیک خالی از لطف نیـــس 

و میتونــــه وا3 همه ی بچه های  کنکوری  چ اونایی ک امسال پیش هستن  چ فارغ التحصیل و ... ایجاد انگیزه بکنه  ؛ خصوصا اونایی ک دودلن وا3 این ک مجدد کنکور بدن یا نع !



×  ×  ×



یک مصاحبه بسیار خواندنی برای این که بدانید هیچ وقت نـباید دست از هدفتـــون بردارید.



×  مصاحبه مریم داوودی را در اینجا بخوانید.

× تحلیل آقای دکتر شافعیان از موفقیت مریم داوودی را در اینجا بخوانید.








منبع : shahabanari.com







 نوشته اصلی توسط BlAziIiNG StAR


آپپپپپ


این لینک ها خراب شدن*

----------


## Math97

لینک مصاحبه (ارشیو شده 4 سال قبل)
https://web.archive.org/web/20140701...om/?wpfb_dl=92

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

مشکل ما ایرانی ها این هست هزینه و فایده رو اصلا ملاک قرار نمیدیم 
شما مثلا نگاه کنید برای انرژی هسته ای چقدر هزینه کردیم چقدر پول به روس ها آلمانی ها فرانسوی ها دادیم چقدر روس ها نیروگاه هسته ای افتتاح کردن چقدر هزینه های جانبی مثل تحریم دادیم و داریم میدیم بیاید همه اینارو جمع کنید و حالا حساب کنید هر کیلو وات برق چقدر می ارزه هر رادیو دارو چقدر می‌شد هزینه آش ... 
این دقیقا مثل همین موضوع هست یه مشکل تو ریشه و خون ما ایرانی های عزیز که شاید یکی از دلایل آدم های هستیم زیر حرف زور نمیریم یا اینکه فقط به هدفمون فکر می‌کنیم و بقیه چیزا حتی هزینه و فایده فراموش می‌کنیم ۸ سال از بهترین دوران زندگی که هیچگاه برنمیگرده شما برای پزشک شدن وقت گذاشتید بعد از اون هشت سال باید سال ها بازم برای پزشکی وقت بذارید تا اینکه به خودتون بیایید تخصص بگیرید و معروف بشید تو پزشکی دیگه سن و سال شما به جایی رسیده که فقط تبدیل میشید به یه ماشین پول ساز که همرو میذارید برای ارث نوه و فرزندانتان 
چیزی که بالاتر از پزشکی هست عمر شریفتون اون جوانی که هیچ وقت برنمیگرده

----------


## Churchill

به خدا قسم بگی درآمد پزشکی دندان دارو و... 2 میلیون تومنه نه بیشتر از این جمعیت 640 هزار تجربی هزار نفر هم نمیمونه این رشته ها تو این آشفته بازار بولد شدن چون ملت میرن مرکز استان پیش یه دکتر خوب 300 تومن پول عینک میدن و چون یه مقدار زیادی بهشون فشار وارد میشه اول تو مطب تعداد رو ضربدر ویزیت میکنن درآمد ماهیانه رو حساب میکنن بعد که برمیگرده خونه به جون پسر و دختر بدبختش میفته که تو باید پزشک بشی تو باید این بشی و اون بشی یکی نیس بهش بگه آخه چغندر تو فقط سالانه 150 میلیون تومن برنج میفروشی 200 میلیون تومن چغندر میفروشی طرف حاضره 500 میلیون تومن خرج کنه با صرف 7 سال وقت بچشو دکتر عمومی کنه اگه پزشک باشی که کلاه ت پسه باید بری تخصص بگیری عمومی ازش چیزی در نمیاد دندان باشی باید 250 تومن دیگه بدی که مطب راه بندازی دارو باشی که حداقل 700 تومن باید بدی امتیاز بگیری همین الانش هم خیلیا تو نوبت ن خریت جامعه به جایی کشیده شده که حاضرن 500 بدن تا  7سال دیگه بچشون ماهی 4 5 تومن در بیاره همین الان بساز بفروش کنی با این پول 10 سال دیگه 10 میلیارد ثروت داری نه اینکه دوباره برگردی سر خونه اول مثل چراغ مطالعه سر خم کنی تو دهن مردم و بوی تعفن تحمل کنی تا اینکه 10 میلیون تومن در بیاری البته کرایه مطب /مواد اولیه /مالیات /منشی/تعمیرات دستگاه ها و...........رو حساب نکردم

----------


## Len

مهم علاقه س

----------


## saeed_zz

> مشکل ما ایرانی ها این هست هزینه و فایده رو اصلا ملاک قرار نمیدیم 
> شما مثلا نگاه کنید برای انرژی هسته ای چقدر هزینه کردیم چقدر پول به روس ها آلمانی ها فرانسوی ها دادیم چقدر روس ها نیروگاه هسته ای افتتاح کردن چقدر هزینه های جانبی مثل تحریم دادیم و داریم میدیم بیاید همه اینارو جمع کنید و حالا حساب کنید هر کیلو وات برق چقدر می ارزه هر رادیو دارو چقدر می‌شد هزینه آش ... 
> این دقیقا مثل همین موضوع هست یه مشکل تو ریشه و خون ما ایرانی های عزیز که شاید یکی از دلایل آدم های هستیم زیر حرف زور نمیریم یا اینکه فقط به هدفمون فکر می‌کنیم و بقیه چیزا حتی هزینه و فایده فراموش می‌کنیم ۸ سال از بهترین دوران زندگی که هیچگاه برنمیگرده شما برای پزشک شدن وقت گذاشتید بعد از اون هشت سال باید سال ها بازم برای پزشکی وقت بذارید تا اینکه به خودتون بیایید تخصص بگیرید و معروف بشید تو پزشکی دیگه سن و سال شما به جایی رسیده که فقط تبدیل میشید به یه ماشین پول ساز که همرو میذارید برای ارث نوه و فرزندانتان 
> چیزی که بالاتر از پزشکی هست عمر شریفتون اون جوانی که هیچ وقت برنمیگرده


  عجب جوونی گهر باری هم داریم تو این خراب شده که بخوایم پشت کنکور نمونیم تا هدر نره

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> عجب جوونی گهر باری هم داریم تو این خراب شده که بخوایم پشت کنکور نمونیم تا هدر نره


ایشالا که سال ۹۸سالی خوبی و پر از امید و شادی برای همه مردم ایران باشه

----------


## Rafolin403

> مشکل ما ایرانی ها این هست هزینه و فایده رو اصلا ملاک قرار نمیدیم 
> شما مثلا نگاه کنید برای انرژی هسته ای چقدر هزینه کردیم چقدر پول به روس ها آلمانی ها فرانسوی ها دادیم چقدر روس ها نیروگاه هسته ای افتتاح کردن چقدر هزینه های جانبی مثل تحریم دادیم و داریم میدیم بیاید همه اینارو جمع کنید و حالا حساب کنید هر کیلو وات برق چقدر می ارزه هر رادیو دارو چقدر می‌شد هزینه آش ... 
> این دقیقا مثل همین موضوع هست یه مشکل تو ریشه و خون ما ایرانی های عزیز که شاید یکی از دلایل آدم های هستیم زیر حرف زور نمیریم یا اینکه فقط به هدفمون فکر می‌کنیم و بقیه چیزا حتی هزینه و فایده فراموش می‌کنیم ۸ سال از بهترین دوران زندگی که هیچگاه برنمیگرده شما برای پزشک شدن وقت گذاشتید بعد از اون هشت سال باید سال ها بازم برای پزشکی وقت بذارید تا اینکه به خودتون بیایید تخصص بگیرید و معروف بشید تو پزشکی دیگه سن و سال شما به جایی رسیده که فقط تبدیل میشید به یه ماشین پول ساز که همرو میذارید برای ارث نوه و فرزندانتان 
> چیزی که بالاتر از پزشکی هست عمر شریفتون اون جوانی که هیچ وقت برنمیگرده


مصاحبه رو بخونید متوجه میشید که برای حفظ داروخونه ی پدرشون اینکارو کردن... جدا از ارزش مالیش تا حدودی ارزش معنوی داشت واسشون!
بعدشم کسی که داروخونه داره چه فرقی میکنه ۵۰سالش باشه یا ۱۸ سالش؟


از طرفی خیلی وقتا سن مهم نیست یه مثال ساده میزنم دو سال پیش رفته بودم پیش یه جراح فک و صورت... مسن بود ولی کاملا خوش اخلاق و باحوصله! توی حرفه ش فوق العاده بود... وارد مطب که شدم و با ایشون حرف زدم کلی حس خوب گرفتم
در حالیکه وقتی یه سال پیش رفتم پیش یه دکتر جوانتر و سرحال تر برای عمل پولیپ... همون لحظه فهمیدم چقد این دکتر پولکیه... به مراجعه کننده هاش وقت کافی رو هم نمیداد سر سه دقیقه طرف رو میفرستاد بیرون... 


به نظر من سن یه مقوله ی جداست... علاقه و هدفتون از اون کار خیلی مهمتره
حداقل دکتر هم که شدید، بشید یا دکتر باحوصله!!!
نه مثل این دکترای کم سن و سال تازه به دوران رسیده!

----------


## Rafolin403

به نظر من آدم تو هر سنی میتونه زندگی کنه...
دلیلی نداره فک کنید چون دارید واسه تخصص درس میخونید و سنتونم رفته بالا، دیگه نمیتونید زندگی کنید
خیلیا به بهترین نحو از زندگیشون استفاده میکنن حتی همون سالایی که درس میخونن

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> مصاحبه رو بخونید متوجه میشید که برای حفظ داروخونه ی پدرشون اینکارو کردن... جدا از ارزش مالیش تا حدودی ارزش معنوی داشت واسشون!
> بعدشم کسی که داروخونه داره چه فرقی میکنه ۵۰سالش باشه یا ۱۸ سالش؟
> 
> 
> از طرفی خیلی وقتا سن مهم نیست یه مثال ساده میزنم دو سال پیش رفته بودم پیش یه جراح فک و صورت... مسن بود ولی کاملا خوش اخلاق و باحوصله! توی حرفه ش فوق العاده بود... وارد مطب که شدم و با ایشون حرف زدم کلی حس خوب گرفتم
> در حالیکه وقتی یه سال پیش رفتم پیش یه دکتر جوانتر و سرحال تر برای عمل پولیپ... همون لحظه فهمیدم چقد این دکتر پولکیه... به مراجعه کننده هاش وقت کافی رو هم نمیداد سر سه دقیقه طرف رو میفرستاد بیرون... 
> 
> 
> به نظر من سن یه مقوله ی جداست... علاقه و هدفتون از اون کار خیلی مهمتره
> ...



صحبت من این هست ما متولد نشدیم که تو این دنیا دکتر بشیم یا مهندس ما متولد شدیم زندگی کنیم و از زندگی کردن خودمون لذت ببریم 
شما متوجه هستید هشت سال کنکور یعنی چی ؟! حتی همه اونایی که یکسال کنکور دادن هم قبول شدن رفتن دیگه حاضر نیستن هشت سال کنکور دادن قبول نشدن یعنی چقدر ضربه روحی دوران ۱۸ تا ۲۶ سالگی دوران هست هیچ وقت برنمیگرده اون حس و حال جوانی بهترین دوران هست موضوع میشه از جنبه دیگه بررسی کرد که چقدر بر روی بچه های ایرانی از طرف خانواده دوستان فامیل جامعه فشار هست برای این سه رشته تجربی 
ما متولد نشدیم که کل زندگیمون تحت شعاع این مسائل قرار بگیره پزشکی مهندسی ماشین خونه حتی تشکیل خانواده ابزاری هستند جهت زیبا کردن و لذت بخشیدن و راحتی زندگیمون نه این که کل هدفمون بشه همون ابزار که برای راحتی زندگی هست زندگی تبدیل به جهنم بکنیم

----------


## Rafolin403

> صحبت من این هست ما متولد نشدیم که تو این دنیا دکتر بشیم یا مهندس ما متولد شدیم زندگی کنیم و از زندگی کردن خودمون لذت ببریم 
> شما متوجه هستید هشت سال کنکور یعنی چی ؟! حتی همه اونایی که یکسال کنکور دادن هم قبول شدن رفتن دیگه حاضر نیستن هشت سال کنکور دادن قبول نشدن یعنی چقدر ضربه روحی دوران ۱۸ تا ۲۶ سالگی دوران هست هیچ وقت برنمیگرده اون حس و حال جوانی بهترین دوران هست موضوع میشه از جنبه دیگه بررسی کرد که چقدر بر روی بچه های ایرانی از طرف خانواده دوستان فامیل جامعه فشار هست برای این سه رشته تجربی 
> ما متولد نشدیم که کل زندگیمون تحت شعاع این مسائل قرار بگیره پزشکی مهندسی ماشین خونه حتی تشکیل خانواده ابزاری هستند جهت زیبا کردن و لذت بخشیدن و راحتی زندگیمون نه این که کل هدفمون بشه همون ابزار که برای راحتی زندگی هست زندگی تبدیل به جهنم بکنیم


هشت سال واقعا سخته... ولی خب خیلیا این هدف رو خیلی خیلی دوست دارن ترجیح میدن هشت سال حروم کنن و یه عمر رو به خاطر حسرت یه چیزی حروم نکنن...
من یه دوستی داشتم دلش پزشکی میخواست
متاسفانه بعد دو سال رتبه ش به پزشکی نرسید و به اجبار خانوادش مجبور شد بره پرستاری... الان درسشو تموم کرده داره کار میکنه ولی یه بار بهم گفت :Yahoo (2): میدونی هنوزم پشیمونم چرا یه سال بیشتر نموندم؟؟؟ شاید میشد واقعا!!!

این شایده خیلی ادمو اذیت میکنه
به هرحال ارزش خواسته ها و اهداف و آرزوهای هرکس رو فقط خودِ اون شخص میتونه درک کنه

کلا تشویق نمیکنم ۸ سال درس خوندن رو
ولی علاقه ی شخص خیلی مهمه!

----------

